# Vale woofer para amplificador de guitarra?



## Juan Tamarit (Oct 24, 2015)

Conseguí dos parlantes hermosos para hacerme un amplificador de guitarra, pero la respuesta de frecuencia es entre 80Hz y 3,5KHz ¿Qué inconvenientes puede tener esto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2015)

Depende que sonido tengas/desees con la guitarra, puede que te falten agudos.
Problema que se corrige con un/s Mid-Range


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 24, 2015)

Los parlantes de guitarra son "tipo rango extendido" y van entre 100 Hz y 7 kHz (mas o menos). Con los parlantes que tiene, la viola va a sonar como una "guitarra sin armónicas"... es decir, FEO...


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Oct 24, 2015)

Gracias por el dato chicos. La verdad que ustedes dos son los que tienen la posta, hasta donde he visto. ¿Consideran que es válida la solución "Sonido de 2 vías" planteado en la página http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_spk2.php, utilizando un condensador de 0,47uF con parlantes de auto de 6" y respuesta de 100-18KHz?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 24, 2015)

Juan Tamarit dijo:


> Gracias por el dato chicos. La verdad que ustedes dos son los que tienen la posta, hasta donde he visto. ¿Consideran que es válida la solución "Sonido de 2 vías" planteado en la página http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_spk2.php, utilizando un condensador de 0,47uF con parlantes de auto de 6" y respuesta de 100-18KHz?


Hummmm... yo te digo que así no te conviene.
Mas vale comprá un parlante Eminence o Celestion para viola... y listo.
Es un numero mas o menos importante, pero tenés exactamente lo que necesitás y no un engendro calculado al boleo...


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Oct 25, 2015)

Bueno, la pregunta lo dice todo. Soy consiente del cortocircuito acústico, pero... ¿Si hago las cajas la cosa mejora MUCHO o tampoco es para tanto? ...


----------



## Scooter (Oct 26, 2015)

Así a bulto el 50%.


----------



## miguelus (Oct 26, 2015)

Buenos días.

Un Altavoz (Parlante), al ser un elemento Electro-Mecánico, siempre tiene un rendimiento muy bajo.

En equipos domésticos, incluso en los de "Alta Gama" la eficiencia de un Altavoz (Parlante) puede estár en torno al 1% (uno por ciento  )

Si a ese Altavoz (Parlante) le ponemos un recinto acústico, parte de la energía será concentrada en una dirección, y en esa dirección tendremos una ganancia (aparente) de potencia, es un caso similar a lo que sucede con las Antenas Omnidiriccionales y las Diriccionales.

Sal U2


----------



## Alkotan (Oct 26, 2015)

Hola a todos.

Me ha dejado sorprendido el bajo rendimiento de los altavoces, yo pensaba que estaban por un 20%.

Aquí dejo un enlace en el que explican muy bien muchos conceptos a cerca de los altavoces

http://www.ieslosviveros.es/alumnos/asig8/carpeta729/3altavocesPDF.pdf

Buenos días


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2015)

Además del tema de las pérdidas existe otro factor para colocar un parlante en su gabinete. Sin gabinete el parlante daña rápidamente su sistema de suspensión.


*Edit:*

​
Cuando el altavoz se desplaza, por ejemplo, hacia adelante, se generan 2 zonas de presión, una anterior y otra posterior.
La zona anterior presentará una presión positiva y la posterior una negativa.
Estas diferencias de presión provocan, al no estar encerrado el parlante, el movimiento indeseado de aire del frente hacia atrás del cono dando "la vuelta" por el borde del parlante.

Esto provoca una realimentación del movimiento, algo como un "Bootstrapping" produciendo un mayor recorrido del cono que el que corresponde a la energía eléctrica aplicada.

Mismo a lo que ocurre al moverse el cono hacia atrás. 

Esto además de distorsión severa recarga el movimiento de las suspensiones del sistema cono/bobina.


----------

